
Chinese scientists turn copper into ‘gold’ - stunt
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/2179209/chinese-scientists-turn-copper-gold
======
stunt
Similar post was already shared:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18762435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18762435)

